# Kernel 2.4 vs 2.6

## FutureGuru

Aloitteleva osaaja kaipaa kokeneiden kommentteja eri kerneleistä. 

2.6:sta puhutaan kovasti, mutta ei pelkästään myönteistä. Onko se buginen ja ns.  "Full of unplaeasant surprises" vai oikeasti käytettävä kernel ?

Käyttöympäristö on seuraava:

HP Omnibook XE4100

Intel Celeron 1.2 GHz

256 Mb RAM

20 GB IDE hd

DVD

USB rullahiiri

Dlink 650+ pcmcia wlan

Tuplabootti WinXP:n kanssa

Rohkeaa komenttia - kiitos.

----------

## jounihat

2.6 alkaa nyt .5-versiossa olla bugiton, ja todella nopea se kyllä on verrattuna 2.4:seen. Minulla oli aluksi ongelmia kernelin alsan kanssa, mutta myöhemmin huomasin niiden ongelmien johtuneen itse asiassa SDL:stä. Eli käytännössä minulla ei ole ollut 2.6 kernelin kanssa ongelmia missään vaiheessa. Tuo sinun koneesi ei näyttäisi olevan mikään 10 000:n megawatin liekinheitin, joten 2.6:sen nopeus saattaa tuoda mukavampaa käytettävyyttä.

Minä siis suosittelen. Tietysti ongelmia saattaa tulla, mutta niitä on harvemmin helppo ennustaa.

----------

## hanta

minulla oli aiemmin ongelmia USB-scannerin kanssa, mutta nyt tuntuvat nuokin ratkenneen. hyvin on toiminut ja varsinkin joistain 'epävirallisista' patchatuista kerneleistä löytyvä Nick's scheduler on aivan loistava.

minäkin tappelin aikani alsan kanssa, mutta sekin alkaa tosiaan olemaan jo mennyttä. nforce-emoja varten kannattaa kyllä edelleen hankkia valmiiksi patchattu kerneli tai patchata se itse.

tietty 2.6:n etuna on sekin, että glibc:n voi kääntää nptl-tuella  :Wink: 

----------

## Julle

Varoituksen sana. Itelläni on IBM ThinkPad 600x enkä ole saanut pcmcia verkkokorttia toimimaan 2.6 kernelin kanssa.  Väittävät sen onnistuvan, mutta kovin monella tuntuu olevan ongelmia juuri tämän kans.

Jos joku pystyy kumoamaan väitteeni hyvä niin, ja vois samalla heittää vinkkiä miten homma toimiin.

Muuten ei ole mitään pahaa sanottavaa 2.6:sesta.

----------

## jaska

Olen käyttänyt 2.6 sarjan kerneliä 2.6.0-test4:ta lähtien eikä koskaan ole ollut pahempia ongelmia kuin hyppivä alsa mutta vika oli kylläkin jossain muualla, ja ide-scsi emulaatio ei ole toiminut kunnolla mutta onneksi atapi pottamine oli toimiva vaihtoehto. Nykyään käytän love-sources kerneleitä, vaikka kertovat love-sources kernelin olevan täynnä epävakaata koodia mutta tuloksena on erittäin nopea ja tasainen kone. Yleensä tavallisella 2.6 kernelillä vain harvoin xmms hyppii jos käännän kerneliä, nyt en edes yrittämällä saa xmms:ää pomppimaan.

----------

## zeb

2.6.5 on toiminut erittäin hyvin täällä. Pyöri ongelmitta yli kuukauden kovassa käytössä. Suosittelen elevator=deadline koska vakioasetuksella nytkii vähän suuria tiedostoja kopioidessa.

----------

## Mikessu

Hyviä kokemuksia minullakin on 2.6-kerneleistä, ei ole kaatunut kertaakaan, enkä ole bugeja huomannut, eli ihan oikeasti käytettävä kerneli tämä on, voin suositella käyttämään. Noissa muissa jakelupaketeissakin alkaa suurimmassa osassa olemaan jo tämä 2.6-sarjan kerneli (SuSE 9.1, Fedora 2:teen on kai tulossa?, Mandrake 10).

2.6-sarjan kerneli on minulla ollut käytössä muutaman kuukauden, tällä hetkellä gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1

----------

## FutureGuru

Laitoin 2.6.5-r1 kernelin ja tuntuisi pelaavan. 

Paitsi.....

Taitaa olla jo uuden topicin paikka, mutta avaudun tähän silti.

Alsa, tuo pirullinen Alsa, ei vain ota toimiakseen. Herjaa, ettei äänikorttia olisi asennettu. Tietääkseni kukaan ei ole sitä läppärini sisältä poiskaan ottanut. 

vi82xxx modulia pitäisi käytää, kernelin sisältämiä ajureita. Neuvoa?

----------

## hanta

 *FutureGuru wrote:*   

> Laitoin 2.6.5-r1 kernelin ja tuntuisi pelaavan.

 

seuraavaksi sitten nptl  :Wink: 

 *FutureGuru wrote:*   

> Alsa, tuo pirullinen Alsa, ei vain ota toimiakseen. Herjaa, ettei äänikorttia olisi asennettu. Tietääkseni kukaan ei ole sitä läppärini sisältä poiskaan ottanut. 
> 
> vi82xxx modulia pitäisi käytää, kernelin sisältämiä ajureita. Neuvoa?

 

minä sain aikoinani alsa lopulta pelaamaan kääntämällä OSS Mixer API:n OSS PCM API:n ja itse ajurin moduleiksi ja loput kamat sisään. tietty tuon lisäksi vanha alsa-drivers paketti pitää poistaa järjestelmästä ja alsa-tools, alsa-utils sekä alsa-lib voi olla syytä asentaa uusiksi.

----------

